# Battlefield 4 in Entwicklung?



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2012)

Morgen Freunde,

Battlefield 3 ist noch gar nicht so lange auf dem Markt da gibt es jetzt schon erste Hinweise auf einen vierten Teil der Reihe. Denn in dem nicht gerade durch positive Meldungen auffallende Origin gibt es einen Hinweis auf Battlefield 4. Und zwar wenn man sich das bald kommende Medal of Honor: Warfighter vorbestellen möchte für 70 US-Dollar, steht dabei, dass man einen Battlefield 4-Beta-Key dazu bekommt. Ein paar werden sich vielleicht erinnern von euch so was gab schon mal und zwar als Medal of Honor (2010) raus kam. Denn dadurch gab es auch erste hinweise auf Battlefield 3.

Dieses Angebot scheint es aber nur in den USA zu geben denn im deutschen Origin findet man keinen solchen Hinweis. 

Persönliche Meinung:

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wie bei CoD wird; jedes Jahr einen neuen Teil der an sich nur ein Patch ist. Aber gut es ist ja nur ein kleiner Hinweis. Warten wir einfach mal ab was noch kommt.

Bild dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
Battlefield 4 (PC) - Erster Hinweis auf Fortsetzung | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Shooter Spiel Battlefield 4

Mfg Crimson und ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2012)

im mment bin ich grad froh, das ich noch kein premium geholt hab ^^ wenn der letzte dlc draussen is, dann können ruhig noch 1 2 jahre ins land gehen, bis bf4. nen bc3 könnte man ja zwischenschieben, falls die millionen eng werden ><


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Juli 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wie bei CoD wird; jedes Jahr einen neuen Teil der an sich nur ein Patch ist. Aber gut es ist ja nur ein kleiner Hinweis.


 
Das hoffe Ich auch!


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2012)

Hmm irgendwie lächerlich. Nicht nur der Abstand zu BF 3. Es sollen ja noch 3 weitere DLC erscheinen zu BF 3  vondaher kann ich mir es gar nicht vorstellen, dass die schon an BF 4 arbeiten. Außerden will ich eher ein Bad Compan 3 mit richtiger Zerstörung wie in Teil 2 und nicht wie in BF 3. Die ist da nämlich en Witz!!


----------



## Seeefe (14. Juli 2012)

Das wird so einfach so kommen.

Wenn Activison das kann, dann EA doch locker.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das wird so einfach so kommen.
> 
> Wenn Activison das kann, dann EA doch locker.



Mit den gleichen Ansprüchen an Technik und Innovation kann das jeder Publisher...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das wird so einfach so kommen.
> 
> Wenn Activison das kann, dann EA doch locker.


 
Muss ja nicht heißen auch besser


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Juli 2012)

Habs vorhin auch schon entdeckt, und war entsetzt ... naja, nicht wirklich, ist EA ... sagen wir: Sie haben es doch mal wieder geschafft mich negativ zu überraschen. 


Das erklärt dann auch, warum der Premium Kalender nur bis März geht, und was nach dem dann erscheinenden letzten DLC bit BF3 passiert: Nix. Wird abgesägt, da neues Spiel in der Pipeline. xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2012)

Macht bei allen Shootern noch eine Null dran, es wird doch so lange ausgewaidet bis es dem dem letzten aus den Orhen wieder raus kommt.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das wird so einfach so kommen.
> 
> Wenn Activison das kann, dann EA doch locker.


 
Du meinst eher "EA, the mother of anually releases" 
Bei allem COD und Activision gebashe sollten wir mal bedenken wer mit der konsequenten Vernichtung toller Spiele-Serien angefangen hat!
NfS, C&C, jegliche Sportspiele seien da nur mal als Beispiel genannt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte hier gleich mal hinweißen das diese News auch auf Main seite zu finden ist.
Aber ich war Trotzdem schneller


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2012)

Ist doch egal, ich war sogar noch schneller

Hoffentlich ist es ein anderes Setting wie Zukunft oder so.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier gleich mal hinweißen das diese News auch auf Main seite zu finden ist.
> Aber ich war Trotzdem schneller


 Egal. Thread trotzdem bitte closen. )


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2012)

Kann man die beiden Threads nicht auch zusammenführen, anstatt immer den User-News-Thread zu schließen? (Den Startpost mit der eigentlichen Meldung kann man ja rauslassen)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2012)

Oder es einfach so lassen !


----------



## Tiz92 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich denke schon dass sie an BF4 arbeiten, und das viellicht für die neue Konsolengeneration dann Ende 2014 oder so rausbringen. Arbeiten wird man an dem Spiel gaaaaaaaaaanz sicher.


----------



## RSX (14. Juli 2012)

Seit Battlefield Bad Company 2 trägt man die Serie ins Grab. Schade.


----------



## JayBeKay (14. Juli 2012)

Also normalerweise ist dice gerade mit der Entwicklung von bc3 beschäftigt, daher finde ich das schon komisch mit battlefield 4


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juli 2012)

JayBeKay schrieb:


> Also normalerweise ist dice gerade mit der Entwicklung von bc3 beschäftigt, daher finde ich das schon komisch mit battlefield 4


 
wer sagt das, deine kristallkugel?

btw.: hoffe dass sie kein battlefield spiel als nächstes rausbringen, sondern mirrors edge 2


----------



## JayBeKay (14. Juli 2012)

Battlefield Bad Company 3 bereits in Arbeit: DICE-Studiochef bestätigt indirekt die Entwicklung
kennst du google pittbull?


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Juli 2012)

Na und? Gabs doch schon vorletztes Jahr mit MOH *mir fällt der Name nich ein, war aber eh nichts besonders*...
Wenn BF4 nächstes Jahr erscheinen sollte, wären das 2 Jahre Abstand, wo liegt also das Problem? Das BF4 irgendwie in der Entwicklung ist sollte doch klar sein.
Von COD kommt jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus und jedesmal wechseln 75% der Spieler, d.h. beim alten hat man automatisch ein halbtoten MP nur mit Cheatern oder Pros.

Außerdem ist MOH kein wirklicher BF Konkurrent, deshalb wird das Problem garnicht erst entstehen, zudem kommen noch massig Inhalte für BF3.
Ich würd aber eigentlich eher davon ausgehen das BF4 passend mit der PS4 (vllt sogar vorerst ohne Xbox8) erscheinen, gerade die 1 Woche exklusiven DLCs für die PS3 deuten doch förmlich dahin...


----------



## wollekassel (15. Juli 2012)

Bin auch großer Fan von Bad Company 2 und von der schönen Zerstörung ^^ ... Auch wenn viele jetzt schreien werden - ich finde BC ist das besser BF - wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juli 2012)

Naja sicher arbeiten die dran oder glaubt jemand so nen Spiel entsteht in 6 Monaten oO.
Ok gut..EA... da wird mal der Level-Generator angeworfen... alles durchgemixt, neuer Titel draufgeschrieben und ab gehts ^^. (Paar Level nimmt man natürlich wieder raus für die Premium DLC Packages lol)


----------



## Westcoast (15. Juli 2012)

battelfield 4 wird die XBOX 360 oder playstation 3 bestimmt nicht mehr schaffen, eher für die neuen konsolen. ich würde es begrüßen wenn bad company 3 
und battelfield 4 irgendwann erscheinen, schaut doch mal den spielemarkt an, wieviel schlechte spiele herumliegen.

finde auch gut dass sich bei DICE etwas tut, einer der wenigen die gute arbeit verrichten. das EA geld machen will ist klar, hoffe die qualität stimmt dann auch.

vor ende 2014 wird nichts mit BF4, bis dahin kann man BF3 mit den neuen maps zocken.


----------



## 10203040 (15. Juli 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ...finde auch gut dass sich bei DICE etwas tut...


 
Ich hab immernoch einige Bugs im Coop Modus.


----------



## omega™ (15. Juli 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> [...]das EA geld machen will ist klar, hoffe die qualität stimmt dann auch.[...]


 
EA kann die beiden Wörter »Geld« und »Qualität« nicht in einen sinnvollen Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

EA sucksv!!


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo...

also ich denke auch das bf4 frühestens ende 2013 kommt...das war letztes mal auch so moh(oktober 2010) kam raus und da war auch der beta test bei(oktober 2011 beta,release november bf3)....
also keine gedanken machen die werden bf3 nich abschießen....

mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn sie es nicht schaffen ein Spectator Mode in BF 3 reinzubringen brauchen die kein BF 4, weil das einer der Beweise dafür ist das die keine Ahnung haben wie Gameplay funktioniert und Ea nicht weiß wie man Geld verdient mit normalen Mitteln ohne falsche Versprechungen.


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

was ist spectator mod?


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

Ein Zuschauermodus.


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

hahaha na hoffentlich nicht, gibt ja jetzt schon genug opfer die nichts füra team machen, wenn ihnen dann auch noch ein live ferseh mitschnitt angeboten wird...


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2012)

was hat das jetz damit zu tun? >< wer nur zusehen will (was zum bsp bei clan-wars oder so liga spielen besonders interessant is), kann er das als spectator einfach machen. man belegt dabei dann ja keinen spielerslot und verdirbt so seinem team das spiel.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

Es gibt keinen Spectator Mode in BF 3 und deswegen interessieren Clanwars Spiele und Liga Spiele generell nicht. Es gibt keine Zuschauer warum sollten sie also einen 4ten starten wenn dieser nichtmahl im im3ten integriert ist. Das Spiel ist nicht fertig.


----------



## Alterac (15. Juli 2012)

BF3 gefällt mir wesentlich besser als BC2.
Echt schlimm was da an Campern rumhockt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

kommt nicht mal erst Battlefield Bad Company 3? Fände ich jedenfalls besser, als BF4!


----------



## Westcoast (15. Juli 2012)

ist eigentlich campen verboten? weil viele sich immer darüber beschweren. gibt viele dich sich eine position aussuchen und warten auf gegner.
bis jetzt finde ich battelfield bad company 2 und battelfield 3 das non plus ultra im shooter bereich. gibt keinen besseren onlinemultiplayershooter.
obwohl team fotress II so alt ist, macht es immer noch spaß, hoffe irgedwann erscheint ein dritter teil. 

man kann auch nicht alle user zufrieden stellen, der eine möchte dies und der andere das. von DICE werden aber user ernst genommen, soweit es geht. die zeit ist immer der größte gegner.


----------



## Spone (15. Juli 2012)

mit bf4 können die sich noch zeit lassen, ich bin eh noch gfenug mit bf3 beschäftigt und grade mal level 25


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2012)

Also Dice hat es mit BF4 jedenfalls nicht eilig.




> *Battlefield Twitter Account de-confirms BF4 rumors and then… hints at BF4 coming ‘one day’*



Battlefield Twitter Account de-confirms BF4 rumors and then… hints at BF4 coming ‘one day’ | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## Blaumelone (16. Juli 2012)

Die Info mit BFBC 3 war vom April... Wenn die jetzt was von einer BF 4 Beta sprechen werden die wohl kaum ohne vorher offiziell von BC 3 gesprochen zu haben, zweiteren Titel eher rausbringen. Es gab doch meines Wissens auch eine Beta für BC 2 also würde MoH wenn BC 3 eher raus kommen würde einen BC 3 Beta Key beilegen statt BF4 Beta Key.
Lg


----------



## Westcoast (16. Juli 2012)

normal müsste erstmal Bad company 3 erscheinen, es sind aber alles grüchte und es steht nichts genaues fest. oder alles steht fest intern, nur wir wissen es nicht.


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich DICE mit Battlefield 4 (oder Bad Company 3) noch viel Zeit lässt.
Ich hätte lieber ein Mirrors Edge 2.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Juli 2012)

sinthor4s

mirrors Edge hat dir wohl gut gefallen. fand das spiel auch super mit den hochhäusern und überall hin zu jumpen.


----------



## MasterSax (17. Juli 2012)

BF4 Battlefield 4 Trailer - YouTube


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Juli 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> sinthor4s
> 
> mirrors Edge hat dir wohl gut gefallen. fand das spiel auch super mit den hochhäusern und überall hin zu jumpen.


 
Ja ich war überaus angetan von dem Spiel und habe es mir sofort zum Vollpreis geholt als es nach monatelanger Verspätung für den PC kam.
Leider war das Spiel viel zu kurz.


----------



## Hackman (17. Juli 2012)

Da sieht man mal dass diese Betas nur noch reines Marketing sind. EA hat es sogar geschafft den eigentlichen Sinn von Betas zu zerstören. So knapp vor Release, wie die BF3 Public Beta abgehalten wurde, ist vom Feedback wahrscheinlich sowieso nix mehr ins Spiel eingeflossen. Alpha und Closed Beta mögen noch relevant sein, das ist bevor das Marketing zuschlägt.  Und jetzt stürzt sich die Marketing-Abteilung schon auf BF4, damit man das etwas vernachlässigte Kind MOH etwas mehr hypen kann, weil sich irgendwie keiner so richtig drauf freut....

Naja, ich hoffe jedenfalls zuerst auf ein Bad Company 3, mit genauso schönen Maps wie im Vorgänger, viel Zerstörung, keinen öden Wüstenlandschaften (Kharg, Firestorm) und ner Funktion seine Mitspieler auf Health- und Munitionsknappheit hinzuweisen, die sie auch bemerken - schon krass dass man sich so was Grundlegendes herbeisehnen muß.  Ich kann nicht gerade behaupten, dass Dice mal merklich aus ihren Fehlern oder auch Tugenden was lernen würden... 
Die (vermutlich) von EA forcierte Fließbandentwicklung von Battlefield Titeln führt halt auch zu großer Abnutzung: Der Lead Designer von BC2 und BF3 hat die Firma auch, um etwas Neues zu machen, verlasssen. Das passt ja gut ins Bild, und er ist nicht der Erste, wie der Artikel zeigt, auch Gordon van Dyke, der ja zu BC2 Zeiten Das Sprachrohr von Dice (im Blog) war, ist ja schon letztes Jahr gegangen...


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Juli 2012)

Hackman schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe jedenfalls zuerst auf ein Bad Company 3


 Satz mit x das war wohl nix
EA kündigt


----------



## Seabound (17. Juli 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Satz mit x das war wohl nix
> EA kündigt



Was ja nicht überrascht, wenn man den Zeitplan für die DLCs von BF3 kennt.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juli 2012)

Nohh wieso EA ? Ihr geldgierigen Arsc*lö****!!! 
Zu erst versaut ihr Need for Speed und jetzt das. Gut bei FIFA klappt das zwar, aber wieso jetzt auch Battlefield ?!
Die Entwickler sollten dort alle gemeinsam zuerst Medal of Honor und dann Mirrors Edge 2 machen. Danach kann sich DICE wieder auf Battlefield zurückgreifen. Wiesooo EA wiesoo ?!


----------



## Hackman (17. Juli 2012)

Übel übel. Mit ihrem Vorbestellsch**ß! Bin mal gespannt wieviel diesmal wieder zuschlagen, und MoH AW kaufen nur wegen der BF4 Beta. Beim letzten MoH haben ja viele deswegen gekauft, und waren enttäuscht, weils das Spiel nicht gut ist. Ich hoffe sie haben was gelernt, und EA bleibt drauf sitzen, aber das kann man wohl vergessen, bei all den merkbefreiten Gamern heutzutage. Der Markt hat zwar Macht, macht aber auch alles mit!


----------

